# Insurance and roll cages



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

Hi all,
Just wondering which companies will definitely insure road cars with rollcages ?

Had a bit of a nightmare finding companies last year when I rang around. So far I've found Adrian Flux, A-plan and Keith Michaels do...anyone else ?


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Try Pace Ward buddy.

bob


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

Cheers Bob


----------

